# DVD-RW Pioneer dvrkd08rs



## fira_mahra2002 (May 31, 2008)

Why DVD-RW Pioneer dvrkd08rs, doesn't work with Vista Home Premium.:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

